# illegal states



## kjphoto04 (Feb 17, 2009)

Are there any states that tegus are illegal to own?


----------



## Kharnifex (Feb 17, 2009)

i live in cali, if they're legal here they're prolly legal everywhere. we're on the cutting edge of stupid laws.


----------



## Markie (Feb 17, 2009)

Kharnifex pretty much said it (no offense to CA people lol). I haven't heard anything about them being illegal anywhere.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, all these laws in cali piss me off :bang


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Nj requires a permit but I have yet to file for it. shhhh


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 17, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> Nj requires a permit but I have yet to file for it. shhhh



I filed for mine and just got it. The thing is - it doesn't really give you the right to do anything. It has all these rules listed on it. They need to be in a cage when out in public, not even on a leash and the public is not allowed to come in contact with it. Then how are you supposed to walk with your beardie or tegu on your shoulder or on a leash?


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 17, 2009)

That stinks!


----------

